# Small 2-stroke dis-assembly question



## mikeyba (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a small string trimmer engine that I'm taking apart, and I cannot figure out how to get the screws out to separate the top and bottom sections of the engine.

Here is a pic, the screw in the pic has another one diagonally across from it in the same position, and I can't figure out how to get the thing out with the fins from the aluminum piece above it blocking it.

Any ideas? I'm stumped.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

mikeyba said:


> I have a small string trimmer engine that I'm taking apart, and I cannot figure out how to get the screws out to separate the top and bottom sections of the engine.
> 
> Here is a pic, the screw in the pic has another one diagonally across from it in the same position, and I can't figure out how to get the thing out with the fins from the aluminum piece above it blocking it.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm stumped.


I use one of the bits from a screwdriver set, then turn it with a 1/4-5/16in wrench. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.The holes through the fins go all the way to the top,use a "long 1/4"" or 5/16" allen key to remove them. It is a good idea to put a little Loctite or some other thread locking sealer on the threads when re assembling.These screws have a habit of working their way loose and causing a hard or no start condition.

After looking closer at the picture,I can't tell if the top fins are solid or hole punched.You could drill the top couple of fins if they are truly solid.


----------

